# Suspention question



## Yardbuck (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok, i bought the Tempest that I mentioned in the last post for the body panals. But now I have another question regarding the differences in the suspention. The spring and shocks in my 67 goat could use to be replaced and the spings and shocks in the 67 Temest are in really good shape as far as I can tell. I'v tried to find them in a parts catalog but they only list them for the GTO and when I call to ask customer service no one is able to help, my local, well trusted and long time parts guy doesn't even know for sure. He "thinks" that all the "A" body suspention was the same but isn't sure. So I figured I would ask the experts here. So my question is there any differences in the springs and shocks between the two cars? Does the wieght and engine size have anything to do with it? The GTO has the 400 of course and the Tempest has a 326, so the front end wieght can't be thet far off. Any help would be most appreciated. Just trying to save money anywhere I can.

Aaron


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

All GM A-Body suspension parts fully interchange, but spring rates were different for different models, options, engines and A/C versus non-A/C. The factory assembly manual shows all the various spring configurations that were available. You can interchange springs between Tempest and GTO with no problem - the GTO had a slightly higher spring rate but the same ride height.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The spring rates on the 67 pontiac a-bodies are;

Front springs;
Tempest and Lemans 6 cylinder = 225
Tempest and Lemans w/326 = 275
GTO = 305

Rear springs;
Tempest and Lemans = 106
GTO= 122

GTO Dry weight = 3430 lbs.
Lemans/Tempest Dry weight = 3,140
with a 326 + 181 lbs.
with A/C + 124 lbs.
with P/S + 28 lbs
with P/B + 10 lbs
with P/windows + 21 lbs
Turbo hydro-matic tranny + 50lbs (GTO)

If the Tempest was fully optioned with a 326 and the GTO had no options I don't think it would be a problem to use the tempest springs on the goat.


----------

